# Osprey books



## Foxbat (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought some of you might find this of interest

http://www.ospreypublishing.com/

They specialise in military history books (everything from ancient Greece to modern times). They have specific series like _Campaign _which covers a specific historical battle (Boyne, Alamo etc.). They also have other series like _Men At_ _Arms _which looks at how the warriors of a specific period equipped themselves (thought this might be of use to all you historic re-enacters out there)


----------

